# New FW HH-Space Wolves!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Space Wolves Task Force.*









*Space Wolves Upgrade Set.*









*Space Wolves Mk II Shoulder Pads.*









*Space Wolves Mk III Shoulder Pads.*

























*Space Wolves Mk IV Shoulder Pads.*









































*Space Wolves Legion Torsos Upgrade Set.*









What do we think? I don't think they stand out that particularly much. The painting job isn't the best but that has never been FW's strongest side. But I have strong hopes for their special units and Primarch.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, they're nice and what I was kind of expecting for the upgrade kits. However, I was hoping Russ would come out at the same time as these.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dear God, they never drilled out the barrel on the mini with the bolt pistol! Other than that I really like them, they are blatantly wolfy, but not over done, well done forgeworld


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I have one question and one question only: 










Because I'm buying the shit out of these.


----------

